# Opinions?



## GouRonin

http://www.blackbelt.nu


----------



## Cthulhu

Ugh.  That's about all I can say without 'going off'.

'Kuji kiri ninjitsu[sic]'?  Puh-lease.

Teaching a grappling art (or ANY art for that matter) through video and 'long distance' training?  Don't get me started.

Ugh.

Cthulhu


----------



## paulk

What can you say

Buy the tapes and you can be a blackbelf in Kan Shu Kenpo after learning all 47 techinques + a couple of forms.

Have a look at the page for Kan Shu Kenpo, it shows a picture of a technique against an overhead knife attack. The picture indicates.

Stand directly in front of your attacker with your groin open
Crossblock to the knife

I presume the next stage is bleed all over your attacker and if his knife is blunt, let him kick you in the nads.

Trouble is they probably sell by the truckload.


----------



## Cthulhu

Video instruction has it's place, provided you've already been taught the movements previously by a qualified instructor in a class setting.  Then the videos become a sort of refresher, or reference even.

However, what really gets me is the bogus 'styles' being taught.  A supposedly greek art composed of techniques from Japanese and Chinese martial arts?  This so called 'kuji kiri ninjitsu [sic]'?  Do they even know what kuji kiri is? Since when does Muay Thai have belt rankings?

If this thing was a parody site, it would have been hilarious.  However, it seems like somebody has done this seriously, in which case it's just friggin' *sad*.

I guess I could take a little Okinawa-te, mix in the Shotokan and TKD forms I know, toss in a sensitivity drill or two, and offer a video instruction course called, I dunno, "Monkey-*** Ryu Kung Fu Do Tae Bo".  The sad thing is, I bet at least 3 people would sign up for the tapes.

Too bad dojo bashing will get you arrested these days.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *However, what really gets me is the bogus 'styles' being taught.  A supposedly greek art composed of techniques from Japanese and Chinese martial arts?  This so called 'kuji kiri ninjitsu [sic]'?  Do they even know what kuji kiri is? Since when does Muay Thai have belt rankings?
> *



Since people have found a way to make money by doing that. Yes, I agree--the names are almost comic.



> *
> I guess I could take a little Okinawa-te, mix in the Shotokan and TKD forms I know, toss in a sensitivity drill or two, and offer a video instruction course called, I dunno, "Monkey-*** Ryu Kung Fu Do Tae Bo".  The sad thing is, I bet at least 3 people would sign up for the tapes.
> *



But of course the fact that it's out on video is the only new twist here--people with just enough knowledge to be dangerous have been mixing each of the three arts in which they have two years experience into their own ultimate art and teaching it to the unexpecting for a long long time. The video angle makes it easier for the new-found "grandmaster" but on the plus side it should make it easier to detect frauds.

We'll see more of the black belts by video. Here's a group that is, I think, trying to do it right:
http://www.bambootemple.com/
They expect you to have a training partner and seem to give only a certificate of completion, though there _is_ something about then being granted a branch school. Incidentally they too have a web board:
http://www.bambootemple.com/scripts/dcforum/dcboard.cgi


----------

